# I want to overclock



## jadonss (Jun 12, 2009)

CUSTOM BUILT SYSTEM

My ram, CORSAIR DOMINATOR 4GB PC-8500 1066 DDR2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145256
Is running at DDR2-800. Was wondering if I could make it DDR2 1066. 

Also I have heard that my CPU AMD Athlon II X2 240 Regor 2.8GHz AM3 65W Dual-Core 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103688
could go to 3.0GHz on stock cooling. 

I have good cooling. The CPU is stock cooler, but the Case is a Antec 300
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042
140mm top mounted, 120mm back. Everything stays below 40. The CPU runs at 35 at some times. Also I have an AC unit in my window (small room) that keep the room chill. 

I consider my PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005
fairly good quality.

And my GPU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103688

I have looked in my bios, and found the section to edit latencies and voltages. Didn't touch them without posting first.

Here is my motherboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128394

I never go crazy modifying things, I do everything slowly and carefully. 

Any help is appreciated :wave:

*EDIT
I posted the links as an alternative to posted all the specs. If It would be easier I will do the everest and the cpu-id.

*EDIT2
I was using speedfan for the temp.
The coretemp program suggested at 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html
says its LOW:25C HIGH:27C


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You have a good set of hardware for overclocking, only thing I would want is an aftermarket heatsink. 3.0GHz vs. 2.8GHz won't be a huge improvement. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134
That would probably let you get up to at least 3.4GHz. If you wanted to shell out $50-60 for a Zalman 9700, 9900, or Thermaltake V1 you might reach 3.6GHz+, though I'm not an expert on AMD CPUs and their overclocking limits.


And here's a blurb with some walkthroughs:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## jadonss (Jun 12, 2009)

Phædrus2401 said:


> You have a good set of hardware for overclocking, only thing I would want is an aftermarket heatsink. 3.0GHz vs. 2.8GHz won't be a huge improvement.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134
> That would probably let you get up to at least 3.4GHz. If you wanted to shell out $50-60 for a Zalman 9700, 9900, or Thermaltake V1 you might reach 3.6GHz+, though I'm not an expert on AMD CPUs and their overclocking limits.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. In a month or two, I will be upgrading the cpu cooling (thanks for the suggestions), and add two more 120mm fans in the front.

I only want to safley overclock, nothing serious. If I can get 3.4, 3.6 semi-safely with my CPU that would be great.

I ran a few more programs from the help section for OC.
I ran the OCCT, defrag, antivirus, and a playlist of techno for about 20 minutes (this was about an hour ago) and it maxed at 37. then i stopped all the things running and it went down to 30 kind of quick, and it back to 23-24C


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Run just OCCT, it pushes the CPU a lot harder than those other programs, you're lessening how hard it's pushing your CPU when you run anything more than, say, a web browser and temperature monitoring program. But your temps look fine, even considering that. You could get a mild overclock now, then overclock farther once you get the new CPU cooler.


----------



## jadonss (Jun 12, 2009)

So the guides to overclocking, I can find here?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

Or do I need someone to teach me how to overclock my specific hardware?


----------



## jadonss (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't want to mess with overclocking the CPU just yet i guess, I'll wait until I get the better cooling for it. 

On the newegg stats page for my ram, it states this:

Timing 5-6-6-18
Speed DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)

But in my bios, it boots by default at ddr2 800. And the timings are set to auto, as 5-7-7-24. (Lower latencies = bad?)

At one point I set it to 1066, and changed the latencies to 5-6-6-18.

It boot once saying the system could not boot properly. I restarted and it didn't even post, but the system was running. (Kinda like if you run your system with video card unplugged.

So I ended up resetting the bios by removing the battery and unplugging the cord. (I couldn't find the 2-pin jumper to do it that way.)

I would like to have my ddr2 1066, and my lower latencies. But decided not to mess with it without some help.

*EDIT
I'll look over google for some help. But any posts helping me with my ram would be greatly appreciated! Oh and a commenter who bought this ram on newegg said : "Boots as 800 which is default, no worry's.. set the timings, set voltage (2.1) and voila.. very fast 1066 RAM with no problem."


----------



## jadonss (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, on my first attempt of setting my ram to ddr2 1066, I didn't even touch the voltage...Big mistake :O

So I read a few things on google, and went for it. I set the timings to 5-6-6-18, and the voltage to +0.300 (which made it 2.1V) and one setting to x5.33 (which made it 1066MHz)

It booted like normal, and says ddr2 1066. im going to monitor temps and see if everything is normal. so for ram i think im good. that wasn't hard...

I'm wondering if there is anywhere with an overclocking walkthrough for my specific bios for CPU OC...:O


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

overclocking any bios is exactly the same, just some of the terms the manufactures use are different.

Glad you have your ram at 1066 but you do realise that your ram frequency will change when you do overclock?

I have my cpu at 3.91GHz 433 x 9 because of this my ram goes to 866 (double the front side bus speed). It'll all make sense to you if you read the overclocking guide and attempt it for yourself.

post back with any questions you have.


----------

